# John Kerry says Americans 'have a right to be stupid'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*John Kerry says Americans 'have a right to be stupid' and tells how he lost his diplomatic passport at age 12 after sneaking out to Soviet-controlled East Berlin in 1950s*


*'In America, you have a right to be stupid, if you want to be... and we tolerate that,' Kerry said to a packed Internet cafe in Berlin*
*Kerry stopped in Berlin as part of his nine-country trip abroad - his first trip as secretary of state*
*He recalled how he learned about the divide in postwar Berlin as a young man living with his American diplomat father *

By Hayley Peterson
*PUBLISHED:*00:00 EST, 26 February 2013| *UPDATED:*13:12 EST, 26 February 2013

U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry recalled for young Germans Tuesday when he snuck out of the American embassy in divided postwar Berlin at age 12 for a clandestine bicycle ride into the Soviet-controlled eastern part of the city.
Kerry told the story to a group of young people in a packed Internet cafe in Berlin as he defended U.S. freedom of speech laws, saying that 'In America, you have a right to be stupid.'
'I saw the difference between east and west,' said Kerry, who had lived in Berlin in 1950s with his family and American diplomat father. 'I saw the people wearing darker clothing. There were fewer cars. I didn't feel the energy or the movement.'
*Scroll down for video*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2284792/John-Kerry-says-Americans-right-stupid-tells-lost-diplomatic-passport-age-12-sneaking-Soviet-controlled-East-Berlin-1950s.html#ixzz2M26aiCfk
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Kerry is the poster child for that statement...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

...as proven by approx 51.7% of the voting public this last election.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Obviously we have the right to be stupid, look at the shitheads that elected the current president, who in turn appointed this 6 foot 6 doofus.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

He's full of shit.....no one could just ride a bicycle from West to East Berlin, security (on the East side) was nearly airtight.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

Do you have to be a lying sack of manure to be elected? The results of the last election don't lie. Perfect example Liz Warren is a U.S. Senator.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Kerry is simply more evidence that odramas mission was to destroy this country as we knew it.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

He's right, they elected him.


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

If we didn't have the right to be stupid the Democratic party wouldn't exist.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> He's full of shit.....no one could just ride a bicycle from West to East Berlin, security (on the East side) was nearly airtight.


If he did it, and I'm not saying he did, it would have actually been possible in the 1950's. The East Germans did not severely restrict travel between East and West Berlin until 1961 when they constructed the Berlin Wall. Which is why something like 20% of the entire population of East Germany fled in the late 1940s and 1950s through the "loophole" of West Berlin.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

corsair said:


> Do you have to be a lying sack of manure to be elected?


Nope, they all_ choose_ to be....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> He's full of shit.....no one could just ride a bicycle from West to East Berlin, security (on the East side) was nearly airtight.


 I spent time there and you didnt just " bike through" Checkpoint Charlie....


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Killjoy said:


> Which is why something like 20% of the entire population of East Germany fled in the late 1940s and 1950s through the "loophole" of West Berlin.


Yeah, yeah like the criminals all buying their guns at gunshows through the "loopholes" right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Killjoy said:


> If he did it, and I'm not saying he did, it would have actually been possible in the 1950's. The East Germans did not severely restrict travel between East and West Berlin until 1961 when they constructed the Berlin Wall. Which is why something like 20% of the entire population of East Germany fled in the late 1940s and 1950s through the "loophole" of West Berlin.


I went to a museum in West Germany when I was there in the 80's, and even in the 50's they had access control points. The Wall wasn't there, but you just couldn't ride your bicycle across the border, since you were going from one country to another. That would be like saying you just rode your bicycle into Canada.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

All he had to do was show his commie party ID.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> I went to a museum in West Germany when I was there in the 80's, and even in the 50's they had access control points. The Wall wasn't there, but you just couldn't ride your bicycle across the border, since you were going from one country to another. That would be like saying you just rode your bicycle into Canada.


Or waded across a river.

When you work at a college you tend to see just how much of that right to be stupid some people exercise, heck some treat it as an obligation!

John Kerry said it, I agree with it and now, I await the next sign of the apocalypse.


----------

